
Foxconn Buys Belkin, Linksys, and Wemo - OberstKrueger
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/26/17166272/foxconn-buys-belkin-fit-linksys-wemo
======
swyx
would change title to "Foxconn Buys Belkin (owner of Linksys and Wemo)" to
make it sound less like a buying spree

interesting to attempt another China-US wireless tech acquisition. i dont
think the current administration will look too kindly on this.

~~~
eric-hu
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxconn](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxconn)

> Hon Hai Precision Industry Co., Ltd., trading as Foxconn Technology Group,
> is a multinational electronics contract manufacturing company headquartered
> in Tucheng, New Taipei, Taiwan.

This comment isn't too far from mistaking South Korea for North Korea.

~~~
Hydraulix989
That might not be so analogous. Does South Korea actually operate any
businesses in North Korea?

(Aside: I'm currently a legal resident of the Republic of Korea.)

~~~
eric-hu
Hyundai did until South Korea shut down the joint economic zone in North Korea
to protest a rocket launch in 2016:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaesong_Industrial_Region](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaesong_Industrial_Region)

It's not a perfect analogy because China already has nukes. If they didn't,
it's plausible Taiwan would do the same in the face of Chinese saber rattling.

------
Fjolsvith
All the more reason to run dd-wrt on my linksys router.

